# Curious if anyone has had issues with the seat or steering wheel motors wearing out



## Jasper (Oct 8, 2017)

I had easy exit/entry on my Ford and after several years of it adjusting 10-15 times a day I could hear a little grinding in the Fwd/Reverse seat motor. And that's after It was lubed every once in a while and had nothing in the tracks.
It's a nice feature and I've had it set on the 2014 S I just got. 
But wondering since there's no warranty left, if these motors or mechanisms would wear out and have to start replacing items. Seeing if anyone has had any issues with anything. 
I had the mirrors lower on reverse, and the passenger side when it comes back to normal I can see it jump just a tad.


----------

